#  Schulmedizin >  Chirurgische Sprechstunde >   Fußknöchelknubbel >

## EinMensch

Also ich habe da mal ne frage und mir wurde bis jetzte nicht wirklich geholfen und ich wollte mal wissen ob jemand eine IDEE hätte was das villeicht sein könnte  
Bin 19 Jahre Alt (Fals das eine Rolle Spielt)  
Und zwar habe ich vor 1-2 Jahren Mal einen schmerzenden Knubbel gehabt und bin zum artzt welcher dan sagte es sei eine Schleimbeutelentzündung.Der Knubbel ist so Groß Wie eine Murmel und auch recht fest und sitzt direkt an meinem Fußknöchel da er dan nach 1 woche nicht mehr schmerzte hatte ich mir nix dabei gedacht und jetzte hatte ich vor 1 woche sehr starke schmerzen dan der gleichen stelle und bermerkte das der Knubbel ja immer noch da ist.Diesma is er So Groß wie Eine Große Murmel und es sind starke schmerze die teilweise leicht an der wade oben zu spüren sind und über die ganze betreffende stelle+ umkreis gehen.Und Manchma wird der fuß auch leicht taub und kalt habe ich das gefühl.Und dan gibt es auch mal momente wo ich nur schmerzen habe wen ich ihn bewege.Die schmerzen waren so stark vorgestern das ich ins krankenhaus ging und ich wurde von einer station zur anderns geschickt und sie sagten nur mach voltaren drauf wir dürfen das nicht untersuchen sie müssen zu einem niedergelassenen radiologen .Ich bin recht sauer deshalb da ich mich nicht Ernst genommen fühle  
Würde mich sehr über ihre Meinungen Freuen Also Vermutungen und Mir is Klar das ich zum artzt muss ich habe auch schon einen Termin ich will nur sichergehen das mir nicht der Fuß abstirbt über nacht oder dergleichen da der Termin noch lange dauert.

----------


## Schlumpfine

hallo EinMensch, 
warum dauert es lange bis zum termin? warum überhaupt ein termin? 
du gehst zu deinem hausarzt ohne termin, in die akutsprechstunde... klar, da muss mann dann evtl. 2 stunden zeit mitbringen, aber man kommt am selben tag dran. 
der schreibt die (wahrscheinlich) eine überweisung zum röntgen (o.ä) und damit kannst du im krankenhaus in die radiologie gehen und musst wahrscheinlich wieder ne stunde warten.  
paar tage später ist der befund mit therapie-empfehlung bei deinem hausarzt, der sich sicher melden wird (oder du rufst an). 
so ist der normale werdegang. 
du kannst mit problemen, die schon länger andauern nicht einfach in ne klinik oder notaufnahme gehen, dafür sind die nicht da, die sind für NOTFÄLLE da... und in ne klinik kann man nur mit einweisung (vom hausarzt oder über die notaufnahme) 
und bestünde die gefahr, das dir der fuss abstirbt, dann hätte man dich auch behandelt (untersucht hat man das ganz sicher) ... 
vermutungen nutzen dir übrigends überhaupt nichts. geh am montag früh einfach zu deinem hausarzt. 
lg

----------


## Dr. Baumann

> der schreibt die (wahrscheinlich) eine überweisung zum röntgen (o.ä) und damit kannst du im krankenhaus in die radiologie

 Eine im Krankenhaus integrierte Radiologische Abteilung, die keine rein radiologische Praxis ist, ist für solche Fälle nicht gedacht. Denn es ist *keine* niedergelassene Praxis. Wenn es sich dabei jedoch um eine Radiologische Praxis handelt, die im Krankenhaus ansässig ist, dann ist es wiederum möglich - dann ist es auch eine niedergelassene Praxis. 
Das sind zwei wesentlich unterschiedliche paar Schuhe.    

> und sie sagten nur mach voltaren drauf

 Haben Sie einen Voltarenverband gemacht? Sind Sie den Anweisungen gefolgt?
Darüber hinaus: Kühlen, Hochlegen, Schonen...   

> Ich bin recht sauer deshalb da ich mich nicht Ernst genommen fühle

 Inwiefern? Sie wurden untersucht und Ihnen wurde eine Empfehlung ausgesprochen. Wo ist das Problem? Das Krankenhaus ist für die Versorgung von Notfällen vorgesehen. Wenn es kein Notfall ist, müssen nur Maßnahmen getroffen werden, die die Zeit bis zur Vorstellung beim Hausarzt am nächsten Werktag überbrücken. Mehr nicht. 
Heißt im Endeffekt: Sie halten sich an die Empfehlung und stellen sich am Montag bei Ihrem Hausarzt vor. Sie werden sicherlich im Krankenhaus auch einen entsprechenden Kurzbericht erhalten haben, diesen geben Sie ebenfalls Ihrem Hausarzt. Alle weiteren Maßnahmen gehen von Ihrem Hausarzt aus (z.B. Überweisung zum Chirurgen/Orthopäden oder Radiologen, ect.).  
Schönes Wochenende,

----------

